# Who's folding under my name?



## hat (Sep 12, 2009)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=50711&username=hat

I only have 2 clients runing. One on my 9600GSO, one on my p3 750 (which I took off because it's not remotely worth it). Who's running the third client under my name?


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm not telling.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 12, 2009)

Your older client?


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm not telling.



Hmm...



btarunr said:


> Your older client?



No. I've only been using those 2 recently. I ran F@H before yes, but it was over 50 days ago so it doesn't count towards the 7 days ago or 50 days ago mark.


----------



## hat (Sep 12, 2009)

So who's folding for me? Why?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on hat, even though this is bugging you, bumping within an hour is a no-no


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

Does it matter? I know you're curious and all and I think it might be a hiccup on F@H's side


----------



## erocker (Sep 12, 2009)

hat said:


> So who's folding for me? Why?



Random internet person. Nothing you can do about it. You have a folding stalker who likes to fold for you, oh well.


----------



## Frick (Sep 12, 2009)

I find this very amusing. It's very WTF. ^^

Like "oh noes someone is curing cancer in my name!!11!!" ^^


----------



## parelem (Sep 12, 2009)

you can always get a passkey if you dont want anyone to fold under your name


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2009)

I've had this happen a few times before.  It will say I have one more client then I really do.  Give it 7 days and it should drop down to 2 again.  I think it is a clitch in the CPU client.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 12, 2009)

Mate, if a random fella was folding under my name, you know what i wouldn't do? Start a thread. 

You know what i would do, be happy someone else has started folding (+ More points )


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> You know what i would do, be happy someone else has started folding (+ More points )



Amen


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

maybe he is looking for who to send the compensatory beer money too?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> maybe he is looking for who to send the compensatory beer money too?



Well in that case I confess then PAYPAL is *******@gmail.com


----------

